
Pastebin the way god intended it be - shabda
http://sprunge.us/
======
ajross
Indeed, this is good. However, it's sometimes _also_ good to be able to
actually paste data. Must we be denied both?

~~~
ks
Here's the HTML code you need for that:

<http://sprunge.us/KUEY?html>

------
vito
Ok, now it's extra useful:

    
    
        paste () {
                (pbpaste | curl -s -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us | xargs echo -n && echo -n "?"$1) | pbcopy;
        }
    

Usage: `paste <lang>`

    
    
        fpaste () {
            (cat $1 | curl -s -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us | xargs echo -n && echo -n "?"$2) | pbcopy;
        }
    

Usage: `fpaste <file> <lang>`

Pardon the lack of bash skills.

------
staticshock
genius stuff. just needs a little aliasing.

alias pastebin="curl -F 'sprunge=<-' <http://sprunge.us>"

cat <file> | pastebin

now that's very usable

------
Raphael
The domain name is a nice Futurama reference.

------
btw0
Should URL be case-sensitive?

